# All the fights. Episode list



## nabbe (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi! I've been searching but couldn't find a thread for a complete episode list of all the fights in Naruto.

I've started this thread for the reason so we all can easily find the episode/'s for the desired fight's to watch.

But I need your help. Please post the episodes of Naruto (Anime) where each fight start and ends, also describing who is in the fight. 

This would help a lot of people to simple find the episode of the desired fight to watch.


I will update this thread regularly with a complete list of all the fights.


```
[B][U]Beginning Episodes[/U][/B]

[U]1[/U] 	: [I]Naruto and Iruka vs Mizuki[/I]
[U]2[/U] 	: [I]Naruto and Konohamaru vs Ebisu[/I]
[U]4[/U] 	: [I]Naruto vs Kakashi[/I]
[U]5[/U] 	: [I]Sakura vs Kakashi and Sasuke vs Kakashi[/I]

[B][U]Country of the Wave[/U][/B]

[U]6[/U] 	: [I]Team 7 vs Demon Brothers[/I]
[U]7-8[/U] 	: [I]Kakashi vs Zabuza[/I]
[U]8-9[/U] 	: [I]Naruto and Sasuke vs Zabuza[/I]
[U]9[/U] 	: [I]Kakashi vs Zabuza[/I]
[U]13[/U] 	: [I]Sasuke vs Haku and Naruto vs Zouri and Waraji[/I]
[U]13-17[/U] 	: [I]Naruto and Sasuke vs Haku[/I]
[U]13-18[/U] 	: [I]Kakashi vs Zabuza[/I]

[U][B]Chuunin Exam 1 - The written test[/B][/U]

[U]22[/U] 	: [I]Sasuke vs Lee[/I]
[U]23[/U] 	: [I]Kabuto vs Sound Nin Trio[/I]

[U][B]Chuunin Exam 2 - The Forest of Death[/B][/U]

[U]27-28[/U] 	: [I]Sasuke and Naruto vs Oboro[/I]
[U]28-29[/U] 	: [I]Naruto vs Giant Snake[/I]
[U]28-29[/U] 	: [I]Sasuke, Sakura, and Naruto vs Orochimaru[/I]
[U]30[/U] 	: [I]Sasuke vs Orochimaru[/I]
[U]30[/U] 	: [I]Anko vs Orochimaru[/I]
[U]31-32[/U] 	: [I]Lee vs Sound Nin Trio[/I]
[U]32[/U] 	: [I]Sakura vs Sound Nin Trio[/I]
[U]33[/U] 	: [I]Ino, Shikamaru, and Chouji vs Sound Nin Trio[/I]
[U]33[/U] 	: [I]Sasuke vs Sound Nin Trio[/I]
[U]34[/U] 	: [I]Gaara vs Shigure[/I]
[U]35-36[/U] 	: [I]Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Kabuto vs Rain Nin Trio[/I]

[U][B]The Preliminary Matches[/B][/U]

[U]38-39[/U] 	: [I]Sasuke vs Yoroi[/I]
[U]40[/U] 	: [I]Shino vs Zaku[/I]
[U]41[/U] 	: [I]Kankuro vs Tsurugi[/I]
[U]41-42[/U] 	: [I]Sakura vs Ino[/I]
[U]43[/U] 	: [I]Ten-Ten vs Temari[/I]
[U]43[/U] 	: [I]Shikamaru vs Kin[/I]
[U]44-45[/U] 	: [I]Naruto vs Kiba[/I]
[U]46-47[/U] 	: [I]Hinata vs Neji[/I]
[U]48-50[/U] 	: [I]Lee vs Gaara[/I]
[U]51[/U] 	: [I]Chouji vs Dozu[/I]
[U]51[/U] 	: [I]Kakashi vs Kabuto[/I]

[U][B]Chuunin Exam 3 - Tournament[/B][/U]

[U]54[/U] 	: [I]Hayate vs Baki[/I]
[U]60-62[/U] 	: [I]Naruto vs Neji[/I]
[U]64[/U] 	: [I]Shikamaru vs Temari[/I]
[U]66[/U] 	: [I]Sasuke vs Gaara[/I]

[U][B]Konoha's destruction[/B][/U]

[U]69-79[/U] 	: [I]Sandaime vs Orochimaru[/I]
[U]70[/U] 	: [I]Shikamaru and Asuma vs Sound Nin[/I]
[U]72[/U] 	: [I]Sasuke vs Temari[/I]
[U]74[/U] 	: [I]Shino vs Kankuro[/I]
[U]74-75[/U] 	: [I]Sasuke vs Gaara[/I]
[U]75-80[/U] 	: [I]Naruto vs Gaara[/I]

[U][B]Return of Itachi[/B][/U]

[U]81-82[/U] 	: [I]Kurenai, Asuma, Kakashi, and Gai vs Itachi and Kisame[/I]
[U]83-85[/U] 	: [I]Naruto, Sasuke, and Jiraiya vs Itachi and Kisame[/I]

[U][B]The 3 Legendary Sennins[/B][/U]

[U]90-91[/U] 	: [I]Naruto vs Tsunade[/I]
[U]93[/U] 	: [I]Tsunade vs Kabuto[/I]
[U]93[/U] 	: [I]Naruto vs Kabuto[/I]
[U]94-95[/U] 	: [I]Jiraiya vs Orochimaru[/I]
[U]94-95[/U] 	: [I]Shizune and Naruto vs Kabuto[/I]
[U]95-96[/U] 	: [I]Tsunade and Jiraiya vs Orochimaru[/I]

[U][B]Return to the Leaf[/B][/U]

[U]103[/U] 	: [I]Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura vs Rain Nin Trio[/I]
[U]104[/U] 	: [I]Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura vs Rain Nin Trio[/I]
[U]104[/U] 	: [I]Idate, Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura vs Aoi[/I]
[U]105-106[/U]	: [I]Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Idate vs Aoi[/I]
[U]107-108[/U]	: [I]Sasuke vs Naruto[/I]
[U]109[/U] 	: [I]Sasuke vs Sakon, Tayuya, Kidoumaru, and Jirobou[/I]

[U][B]The Chase for Sasuke[/B][/U]

[U]111-112[/U]	: [I]Shikamaru, Naruto, Kiba, Chouji, and Neji vs Sakon, Tayuya, Kidoumaru, and Jirobou[/I]
[U]112-113[/U]	: [I]Shikamaru, Naruto, Kiba, Chouji, and Neji vs Jirobou[/I]
[U]113-114[/U]	: [I]Chouji vs Jirobou[/I]
[U]115[/U] 	: [I]Shikamaru, Naruto, Kiba, and Neji vs Kidoumaru[/I]
[U]115-117[/U]	: [I]Neji vs Kidoumaru[/I]
[U]118[/U] 	: [I]Shikamaru, Naruto, and Kiba vs Sakon and Tayuya[/I]
[U]119-125[/U] : [I]Kiba and Kankuro vs Sakon and Ukon[/I]
[U]119-125[/U] : [I]Shikamaru and Temari vs Tayuya[/I]
[U]119-123[/U]	: [I]Naruto vs Kimimaro[/I]
[U]123-127[/U]	: [I]Lee and Gaara vs Kimimaro[/I]
[U]128-134[/U]	: [I]Naruto vs Sasuke[/I]
```

I'll update the list much further in a few hours.


----------



## Kosan (Aug 17, 2009)

That's a great idea. Very helpful indeed (expecially if I want to get my friends into naruto I know which fight and episode to show them  ). Unfortunenly I can't help you now, and by the time I can, I think most other people will point out the episodes anyway.

But again, great idea and good luck with the work


----------



## bumblemark (Aug 17, 2009)

woah that's pretty cool
though it looks like it'll take a while to see the Shukaku fight


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 17, 2009)

i'd like that, its a good idea.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 17, 2009)

Great idea...So there is a fight in every episode. lol


----------



## Even (Aug 17, 2009)

This thread might become quite useful in the future  Thanks a bunch


----------



## Kosan (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, since no one started posting the episodes, I'll look up the episodes I have on my Hard Disk (others are on the DVDs and I really can't be bothered to look for them)

Episode 75-79 : Naruto vs Gaara (although ep 75 is mostly flashbacks)
Episode 79 : The Third vs Orochimaru (finally) ends
Episode 81-82 : Kurenai & Asuma & Kakashi vs Itachi & Kisame
Episode 84-85 : Naruto & Sasuke & Jirayia vs Itachi & Kisame (ep 84 is mostly flashbacks)

I'll try to look a DVD up, when I do I'll add more info. Hope this helps.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think for this thread to work out, you'll need to limit what fights you list based on their length and importance.  Cuz already your initial list has roughly every episode and therefore defeats the purpose, methinks.  Maybe separate the lists into one, two, and three-plus-episode long fights, perhaps?


----------



## nabbe (Aug 18, 2009)

Updated the list a bit.  I've included the arc name sort of say. Do you guys prefer the list more like this? please give suggestions. Also, I would really appreciate if you guys could post some episodes.


----------



## Kali95 (Aug 18, 2009)

honestly I think a mod should just take the OP and make it the *first reply* to the filler list thread, and rename the thread to "filler/fight" list or osmething to show that it is there

both of those lists being in the same thread would be pretty convenient


----------



## Hydde (Aug 18, 2009)

niciiiiiiiiiiiieeee thread!!!!!


----------



## -Deidara- (Aug 18, 2009)

the list is looking good.


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Aug 18, 2009)

This thread is genius, nice work!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2009)

81-82 	: Kurenai, Asuma, Kakashi, and Gai vs Itachi and Kisame
83-85 	: Naruto, Sasuke, and Jiraiya vs Itachi and Kisame

shows how much epic Itachi and Kisame are


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 18, 2009)

The only defect of this list is that some "fights" were mere squirmishes. Calling Jirobo Vs Shikamaru's team a fight is ludicrous. But still, great thread.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 11, 2013)

Well I don't know if this is a necro and shouldn't have be done, in that case please erase my post, it wasn't my intention. I just wanted to share what I did find and searching on the forum there was already this thread, if it isn't good maybe I'll open a new one. Anyway on this site you have a link list of nearly all the fights from the anime, it's really something amazing!

Naruto Shippuden 341 subbed stream


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Dec 13, 2013)

Excellent move but it will do more good if u give the timings also. By timings i mean, remove those annoying flashbacks and filler scenes from the fight. Just fight not another scenes.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 13, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Excellent move but it will do more good if u give the timings also. By timings i mean, remove those annoying flashbacks and filler scenes from the fight. Just fight not another scenes.



Well I'm sorry but I can't do this, it's not my site, I just linked it


----------



## Zumoku (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow, nice list!


----------

